# Bellafire Photo's! Thnx to HoosierShadow! Yippeeeeee



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So, thanks are still in order to HoosierShadow for her help in picking out this camera.... Oh MY GOSH I LOVE IT!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: 

Now I need to figure out how to make the gorgeous pics load here and still stay gorgeous! Hmmmm....

So I had to share some pics.... Yeah!!! :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Great pictures! Yay, for digital cameras! What camera did you get?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

VERY nice!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bellafire Photo's! Thnx to HoosierShadow! more....*

more... and yes the last one is one of our baby deer (wild, but people oriented here)


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, the pics really look terrible after shinking them SOOOOO much to get them on here. Can't believe the difference!

I'll have to work on that.... I only use the basic MS 'Paint' program to shrink them, so that's probably not very good to use. I've got lots to learn! But it's SO amazing!!

Oh, and it's a Canon DSLR 20D w/a sports wildlife lens (75-300m f/4.5-6.5 I believe)... the other 'regular' lens got sold out, so I have to search for one.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are great pics! The kids are really cute. Do the deer just hang around on your property, or are they actually your deer? I especially like the first picture, with mom.

Jan


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

The deer just 'hang out' and eat EVERYTHING that means anything important to me that I actually WANT to grow!! Grrrr... but c'mon, look at that little face & those big HUGE brown eyes...how could I get mad at that! :roll: 

And the bucks (deer bucks that is) that lay out in the backyard, just feet from the house - OH MY! HUGE 5 and 6 point bucks with HUGE racks...just hangin' in the yard...laying down in the fancy yard grass chewing their cud & lookin' at me like "What????"


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

awesome!!

dont the DSLR's make a huge difference!?! I love mine


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GORGEOUS pics! Congrats on the new camera I am glad you are liking it! 

I upload to flickr it's hosted by yahoo and has great quality. Do you use photoshop to reduce your photo size? I typically upload no higher than medium quality so the file size isn't too big. 
I have a paid flickr account, but I know you can get a free one, I think they have a limit of 1GB upload per month? 

Photobucket is free, but I'm not big on their quality.

If you decide to use either of these websites and need help, let us know  It's not hard to share your pics once you get started.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Yippee! I do have a Photobucket account and I'll look into the other one too. I was downsizing using the cheap-o "Paint" program that came with my computer. Kinda like typing your Mid-Term on blank screen MS-DOS instead of fancy WordPerfect.  But I didn't know how else to make them smaller. I did figure out how to set the camera to a Medium pic, so that should help some too I think.

And I LOVE LOVE LOVE it.... cannot believe I lived and breathed before I had it!! Cannot express how much I LOVE this camera!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wonderful! I love the kid with the blocky white spot. You should take some photos of your pregger does *cough...Macy and Peggy Sue...cough* Lol.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

hee hee hee .... just shaved everyone yesterday, and it's been yucky weather so no pics quite yet. I'm on a "Fore-udder Pet Peeve" kick right now...so I'm dying to know the foreudders on my FF's.

Bella (Sono'd single) has a nice udder coming in... nice teat placement & size. She's the first doe to freshen out of my buck Fireworks... I know from his siblings & mom's & aunt's that she'll probably need some medial improvement....but she should milk like a Dairy Cow!! And I'm really happy that her teats look to be a really nice size for a first freshener. 

Macy (Sono'd w/3) also has a nice udder coming in....nice teat placement & size too. She looks to have very nice lateral attachments too...

Peggy Sue....ahhhh...she just has the prettiest udder, I love how snuggly tight it sits, especially when I know how super soft it milks out too...ahhhh. And her medial definition is SO pretty. She had my favorite udder in the herd last year(course I havent seen Macy or Bella's yet so we'll see :greengrin: ).


----------

